# King Of The Cage Thunderstruck



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*August 15, 2009
Comcast Arena at Everett,
Everett, Wash. 

Tim Boetsch vs. Aaron Stark
Caros Fodor vs. Trevor Sojat*
Mighty Mouse Johnson vs. John Martinez​


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Nic Kuning defeated	Butch McGavern
Jared Toregeson defeated	Cain Spalding
Daniel Stewart defeated	Rob Gibbs
Tyson Nam defeated	Zach Skinner 
Demetrious Johnson defeated	Franz Mendez
Tyson Jeffries defeated	Brad Nordquist
Caros Fodor defeated	Nick Meginness
Tim Boetsch defeated	Aaron Stark


----------



## Clusterclick (Aug 20, 2009)

Some Photos from the event.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellbailey/sets/72157621943811493/


----------

